# Renault Master PVC



## Robmac (Sep 9, 2016)

As some of you may know, I have just started to convert a 2012 Renault Master 2.3 DCI. It is a LWB version with an extra high top.

I have never attempted anything like this, so my mate Jim (Helmit of this forum) is helping me out, he completed his own conversion a while back.

Anyhoo, I thought I would record the conversion in a thread for those interested, and it will give me a pictorial record of the conversion, so here goes!

First of all, I stripped out the back of the van. It was lined with very thin ply which didn't cover the entire walls. I also removed the bulkhead between the drivers/passenger seats and the rear of the van. This gave us a blank canvas to work on;


 

I will not be adding a swivel seat, but the middle passenger seat will have it's rear squab removed to make a 'crawl through' access to the rear of the van in foul weather;



First job was to fit the floor. We used Stixall to glue 25x38mm battens to the metal floor;



Next, we overlaid the insulation. We used Premium Gold underfloor insulation from Harrison Trim Supplies;



We then laid 12mm WBP plywood and scred to the battens. I varnished all of the edges of the ply for further protection;





Today, we decided we would fit the windows. Quite scary when you have to cut holes in your van. I used 2 500x350mm windows for the washroom and sleeping end of the bed, and 2 700x500mm for the lounge area. These were all Seitz windows.

After a lot of careful measuring we cut the first hole. First we used a 25mm holesaw to cut the round corners;



Then, using a jigsaw the edges were cut;



Jim reckons my line was wonky. Personally, I think it's Jim's eyes being wonky as a result of many years of self abuse. But I wouldn't comment on that.

(OK it was a bit wonky, but soon sorted out with a file!)

Heeeeeere's Jimmy!



Several clamps were used to Stixall 18mm battens as an internal frame for the windows. These were space out with 6mm scrap ply for now. The windows have not been glued or sealed, and probably won't need to be (Thank you Mr Brown!). We will be removing them all to cut the ply lining apertures through the window holes (Thank you Mr Brown!);





And the finished job;





I will update the thread as we progress!


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 9, 2016)

Going well keep going,one thing i would use 2/pack epoxy on wood rather than a single pack varnish,do both sides before putting down as epoxy seals very well as thats what wooden boats are sheithed in.
Your right it is scary cutting big holes in van even worse if its someone elses van.
Make sure you waxol inside those panels and around inner rear arches/box sections as it will sweat.
You will have to remove middle seat compleatly and lap belt or mot will fail you,good luck keep posting pickys.


----------



## 5andy (Sep 9, 2016)

Great start Rob. You will get no advice from me at any point in this thread. (In case you feel let down at some later point)
Look forward to reading about your progress.
Sandy


----------



## Robmac (Sep 9, 2016)

runnach said:


> Why the radius corners, Rob? This is a test?
> 
> Looking good to date.



It matches the profile of the window's frame Terry. However, with the overlap of the frame you could possibly get away with square corners.

If anybody else has to cut out their own window's, I would definitely recommend wearing long sleeves, and a face mask/goggles. That swarf can be very hot!


----------



## stonedaddy (Sep 9, 2016)

*Yup good un*

Looking good Rob. Can't wait to see the finished jobby. Hope you are keeping Jim topped up in beer otherwise you will have a few more wonky lines in the future when he gets withdrawal symptoms.
.... Tom ....


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice one Rob, however with that look on Jims face I think he must have been in the throws of self abuse at that moment, looks like you caught him in the act :lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done Rob, now mind you don't scratch them!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2016)

Edina said:


> Well done Rob, now mind you don't scratch them!



I haven't taken the plastic film off yet Chris.

I may never take it off!!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2016)

runnach said:


> Square corners are stress raisers, Rob. For example, boats/sailing vessels  have portholes and, radius doorways, this design reduces/eliminates, stress raisers, which can be an issue when vehicle/vessel is moving and under stress.
> 
> Square corners will crack due to flexing, where radius corners are more forgiving.
> 
> More useless info............lol



Quite useful info Terry.

I will only have one doorway inside the van which will be into the shower/loo. I was thinking of making that a radius doorway, purely because I like the look of them, being a boating man. Now I know why they do it!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Going well keep going,one thing i would use 2/pack epoxy on wood rather than a single pack varnish,do both sides before putting down as epoxy seals very well as thats what wooden boats are sheithed in.
> Your right it is scary cutting big holes in van even worse if its someone elses van.
> Make sure you waxol inside those panels and around inner rear arches/box sections as it will sweat.
> You will have to remove middle seat compleatly and lap belt or mot will fail you,good luck keep posting pickys.



Thanks Trev.

The middle seat squab is easily removeable and replaceable, so I can put it back in before MOT due. 

I'm hoping that the self adhesive foam/foil insulation will prevent a lot of the sweating, but I will look into it further. Luckily, the van has a galvanised body, so moisture is more of an issue for the woodwork than the metal. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2016)

FULL TIMER said:


> Nice one Rob, however with that look on Jims face I think he must have been in the throws of self abuse at that moment, looks like you caught him in the act :lol-061:



I see what you mean Mark. He looks like a Chinaman taking a dump!


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Van looking good! 



runnach said:


> Square corners are stress raisers, Rob. For example, boats/sailing vessels  have portholes and, radius doorways, this design reduces/eliminates, stress raisers, which can be an issue when vehicle/vessel is moving and under stress.
> 
> Square corners will crack due to flexing, where radius corners are more forgiving.
> 
> More useless info............lol



And what air plane was made with square windows and didn't do very well?


----------



## helmit (Sep 10, 2016)

Dehaviland  Comet


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done, you may buy yourself a beer


----------



## n brown (Sep 10, 2016)

i never bother radiusing the corners, the van will be in the great scrapyard in the sky before it feels stressed, and it means i can cut out with a skinny bladed disc cutter because i don't like hot sharp swarf going down the neck of my shirt !
looking good Rob, very camp , i mean camperlike


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2016)

n brown said:


> i never bother radiusing the corners, the van will be in the great scrapyard in the sky before it feels stressed, and it means i can cut out with a skinny bladed disc cutter because i don't like hot sharp swarf going down the neck of my shirt !
> looking good Rob, very camp , i mean camperlike



Oh yes Nigel. I had plenty of the hot swarf. 

In my face, on my arms, down my shirt.

Character building!


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 10, 2016)

I use an air powered tool that's similar to this  Oscillating Multi Function Power Tool Detail Sander Cutter Saw Scraper kit 15pcs | eBay to cut steel panels. No hot swarf. Great job so far Rob.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 10, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Van looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> And what air plane was made with square windows and didn't do very well?



DH Comet ,first jet airliner.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2016)

All this fitting out business has given me the opportunity to invest in more power tools for working at home, or at Jim's rather than the work unit.

Latest acquisitions are a Jigsaw, Circular saw and Chop/Mitre Saw and stand. I'm like a kiddy in a sweetshop!

It makes so much more sense than the food and clothes and other such nonsense that Julie buys.


----------



## n brown (Sep 11, 2016)

no good having all that stuff for butchering wood if you haven't got a couple of makita impact drivers to put it all together again


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> no good having all that stuff for butchering wood if you haven't got a couple of makita impact drivers to put it all together again



........To the shops!


----------



## StevenJ (Sep 11, 2016)

B&Q recently had a deal (not sure if it's still available) Makita 18volt impact driver and drill kit with soft carry case £150


----------



## Caz (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking good so far Rob, look forward to seeing how it progresses.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2016)

runnach said:


> There is one here National Museum of Flight I'll check this out, in case this is a wind up
> 
> lane:



Depends which Comet they have 
The Comet which went into regular service AFTER the crashes due to metal fatigue had the windows with rounded ends to alleviate the problem
And for anyone who was not aware, the Nimrod as used by the RAF until relatively recently was based on the Comet 

Edit: just had a look and thay have the Comet 4C - non-square windows 
BTW. What is the museum like? Wondered about going there for ages but never go round to it


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking good and coming along nicely


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2016)

I gave up today far too hot!

I did manage to put the remaining slats in the bed and glue some framing in place for the lining, but it was unbearable working in the van, so I came home for a cold one!

The bed is about 4'3" wide by 6'2" long;




As I said before, the fitout gave me an excuse to buy more power tools. This is my latest, it makes life so much easier if I am working away from the unit;


----------



## izwozral (Sep 13, 2016)

Looking good Rob. What make is the saw?

I stupidly got rid of all my tools thinking we were going full timing, well we ain't now so I am having to buy all the tools again. 
Tools have moved on in leaps and bounds so it ain't so bad but it's costing a packet. Bought a Festool multi last Saturday now I'm after a Milwaukee drill next.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 13, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Oh yes Nigel. I had plenty of the hot swarf.
> 
> In my face, on my arms, down my shirt.
> 
> Character building!



And watch out if wearing anything manmade (Nylon, polyester, etc). I used a grinder to remove the fixing bolts on some unwin rails, and when I finished, I notice the fleece I was wearing was half-melted down the front !!


----------



## Livotlout (Sep 13, 2016)

*Bed*

Hi Rob.

Bed base looks good....if you are stuck for odd size mattress.......Price Guide | Custom Size Beds - Made To Measure Mattresses   . ...this is where I sourced my 8* dual foam mattress....(next day delivery and good price!).....................

Alec.


----------



## n brown (Sep 13, 2016)

i bought an old 1/2 '' -1/4'' Milwaukee router at a boot sale a while ago . £10- a real solid , heavy duty bit of kit . favourite tool is the Festool plunge saw , every time i use it , it makes me smile !


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 13, 2016)

n brown said:


> i bought an old 1/2 '' -1/4'' Milwaukee router at a boot sale a while ago . £10- a real solid , heavy duty bit of kit . favourite tool is the Festool plunge saw , every time i use it , it makes me smile !



I was given a router but havent the faintest who it works.:scared:looks dangerous to me.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> I was given a router but havent the faintest who it works.:scared:looks dangerous to me.



They can be Trev!


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice one Rob. I like the height of the bed. The mattress will take it above the height of the metal supports. A common fault on many commercially converted vans, having it lower. I used to hit my head on the one in mine on a regular basis. Also gives you an all important extra couple of inches in length. 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Nice one Rob. I like the height of the bed. The mattress will take it above the height of the metal supports. A common fault on many commercially converted vans, having it lower. I used to hit my head on the one in mine on a regular basis. Also gives you an all important extra couple of inches in length.
> 
> Richard



Thanks Richard.

yes, we are having 2 mattresses. One between the supports, and one on top of that slightly longer to go over the supports, thereby utilising almost the whole width of the van apart from an inch of insulation/ply at each end.

It was one of our main aims to have a reasonable sized bed.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 14, 2016)

myvan has a rectangle cut out in insulation giving me extra inches on the bed either for pillows or feet but if you think about it with a normal pillow you only sleep on half of it as your head isn't that big so use narrow pillow gives you more lenght


----------



## Livotlout (Sep 14, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Thanks Richard.
> 
> yes, we are having 2 mattresses. One between the supports, and one on top of that slightly longer to go over the supports, thereby utilising almost the whole width of the van apart from an inch of insulation/ply at each end.
> 
> It was one of our main aims to have a reasonable sized bed.






You could rebate a single mattress with a electric carving knife, then refit stretchy mattress cover!


...Alec...


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2016)

Livotlout said:


> You could rebate a single mattress with a electric carving knife, then refit stretchy mattress cover!
> 
> 
> ...Alec...



I thought about that Alec. Might even go that way.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking good Rob keep the good work up mate .


----------



## Deadsfo (Sep 14, 2016)

Later to be converted to the NIMROD


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2016)

Deadsfo said:


> Later to be converted to the NIMROD



Oh you mean the De Haviland!

Thought you meant my van for a minute!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 20, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Looking good Rob. What make is the saw?
> 
> I stupidly got rid of all my tools thinking we were going full timing, well we ain't now so I am having to buy all the tools again.
> Tools have moved on in leaps and bounds so it ain't so bad but it's costing a packet. Bought a Festool multi last Saturday now I'm after a Milwaukee drill next.



Sorry Ral, only just seen your question!

It is an Evolution from Screwfix. 

Evolution R210CMS 210mm Single-Bevel Compound Mitre Saw 240V | Mitre Saws | Screwfix.com

Only a budget saw but works well.

The stand is very good quality;

Evolution Mitre Saw Stand with Extension Arms | Stands | Screwfix.com

£100 for the saw and stand which I thought was pretty good!


----------



## n brown (Sep 20, 2016)

i've got one of those saws ,but i only use it on metal, on which it's great. as you say-good price


----------



## Robmac (Sep 20, 2016)

n brown said:


> i've got one of those saws ,but i only use it on metal, on which it's great. as you say-good price



Yeah it's a one blade does all job.

Great for cutting wooden framing as well though.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 21, 2016)

Done a bit more today.

Removed 3 of the windows, and put a strip of mastic behind the frames of each one. We then cut 5.5mm WBP plywood sheets to go into the recesses where the windows sit. We then cut out a hole for the window in the board and offered it up.

Satisfied with that, the ply was then screwed/glued to the wooden framework. We then cut exactly the same board/hole in 3mm Wallboard which was then glued to the ply with Stixall. (Insulation was added to each metal panel beforehand).

The windows and inner frames were then put back in, sandwiching the outer skin of the van and the ply/wallboard. Each window recess is now lined so we can now carry on with the rest of the van lining around these recesses.




What has annoyed me is that my rooflight/vent which should have arrived yesterday, still hasn't arrived today! :mad1:


----------



## The laird (Sep 21, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Done a bit more today.
> 
> Removed 3 of the windows, and put a strip of mastic behind the frames of each one. We then cut 5.5mm WBP plywood sheets to go into the recesses where the windows sit. We then cut out a hole for the window in the board and offered it up.
> 
> ...



Looking good rob ma laddie.great watching as you go step by step.thanks for putting up pics


----------



## n brown (Sep 21, 2016)

of course, you're recessing  to win the extra legroom , looking neat !


----------



## Robmac (Sep 21, 2016)

n brown said:


> of course, you're recessing  to win the extra legroom , looking neat !



Correct Nigel!

I need every inch I can get. So to speak.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 10, 2016)

Quick update, slight progress;



More electrics tomorrow, then the galley.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 10, 2016)

runnach said:


> Looking good Rob, you using for wheel meet and, with you now retired, why are you dragging your feet?  :lol-053:



I used it at the weekend Terry!

Big step tomorrow getting all the wiring in place. I can get the line-out finished then. Trouble is, I've got to do it twice. Once in 5.5mm ply, then again in 3mm wallboard glued to the ply.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 10, 2016)

Rob it's looking really good mate. This is the first of me discovering this thread......I must be suffering senior moments more than I thought I did.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tbear (Oct 11, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Quick update, slight progress;
> 
> View attachment 47366
> 
> More electrics tomorrow, then the galley.



Looking good. You could make money out of this carpentry lark. 

Richard


----------

